

HBase vs. Cassandra: Distributed Database Battle - gsteph22
http://www.roadtofailure.com/2009/10/29/hbase-vs-cassandra-nosql-battle/

======
lusciouspear
Some pretty good points on both accounts. Would like to see perforamnce
numbers :p

~~~
4buot
Isn't it your own article?

